
Are PCs finally cutting into Apple's domination of the high end? - artsandsci
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/1/14451056/mac-vs-pc-high-end-market-sales-figures
======
loarabia
Given the recent discussion on Apple's earnings, this bit seemed to be
interesting new data point:

"historically a new MacBook Pro has usually helped improve Apple's Mac sales
significantly. The late 2013 model boosted overall Mac sales in its debut
quarter by 19 percent year-over-year, the mid 2014 variant pushed sales by 21
percent, and even the recent 13- and 15-inch 2015 models both saw increases of
around 10 percent in Mac sales in the separate quarters they debuted in."

